# Brauche dringend Java Quelltext/Programm (Kontoverwaltung)



## Cypher87 (17. Jan 2007)

Hi!

Ich brauche recht dringend für die Schule ein Java Programm für eine Kontoverwaltung... das ganze soll mit Panels realisiert werden und ein Konto anlegen, konto suchen, konto löschen, betrag einzahlen, betrag abheben, etc können.
Für die Kontoerstellung sollen die Angaben nötig sein: Name, Kontonummer, Adresse und Guthaben..

Leider hänge ich im Unterricht momentan etwas her, weil ich lange krank war, darum fehlt mir das nötige wissen, allerdings bin ich dabei es nachzuholen...

Wer so ein Programm hat oder die Muße es zu schreiben..... ich wäre echt super super dankbar...

Gruß
David


----------



## Wildcard (17. Jan 2007)

Hausaufgaben lösen wir grundsätzlich nicht. Bei konkreten Problemen kannst du gerne Fragen.


----------



## Illuvatar (17. Jan 2007)

Verschoben in Aufgaben und Gesuche


----------



## Neolity (23. Jan 2007)

Geh doch mal ganz systematisch ran und überlege dir erstmal wie du das ganze darstellen musst/möchtest. Welche Buttons brauchst du, wie sollen die heißen, wie ordnest du die an etc. So sollte zumindest die Oberfläche recht leicht zu erstellen sein.
Danach zerlegst du dir den Rest der Aufgabe in einzelne Teile, die du dann bearbeiten kannst. Beispielsweise eine Methode zum Konto löschen etc.
Fang einfach mal an. Wenn du dir ein bißchen was überlegt hast, dann hilft dir sicher auch jemand (noch) weiter!


----------

